# '85 Turbo Z Engine Dies at Any Rev



## Quadrillion (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay. Two years ago cruising down highway when my turbo Z engine died. I started it up immediately and drove home uneventfully. Had hydr. clutch problems and no money, so I parked it (yes, two years) and went with my Tahoe instead.

Last week had new battery, new gas (93 octane), gas filter and hydraulic clutch put in. Passed inspection (barely) Engine died once on four mile trip home from mechanic Friday. Ever since it dies every sixty seconds or so, regardless of revs - and then immediately and easily starts back up. Turbo is old, but doesn't whine much - probably not getting much boost out of it. PCV (and vacuum) seems to be working. It isn't the air filter. Fuses all okay. Other vacuum hoses don't have any vacuum but it doesn't seem to affect engine when it is running. There is one open vac. hose with a blue stripe near firewall. Plugging it doesn't help (and there seems to be no fitting, anyway). Mechanic says I need to "blow it out", but I dont' think he knows what's wrong.

Sounds like Air Flow meter to me, but I'm not a mechanic and at a loss. 

Any suggestions? BTW, it's a nice blue black Z still looking good!


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

Could be a problem with the fuel system-- maybe a weak fuel pump or a clogged filter.


----------



## Quadrillion (Aug 17, 2008)

*Filter is new*

Thanks for the reply. The filter is new. Wouldn't the fact that it starts up immediately after it dies - I mean, the engine cranks for a quarter or half second before firing up and running smoothly - wouldn't that preclude a bad fuel pump?

Also, does anyone know a simple way to test if this is the airflow meter? What if I unplugged it or took it off and the car ran for an extra two or three minutes, for example?


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

you can try unplugging various sensors and see if it makes a difference. And no, the fact that it starts immediately doesn't necessarily mean that the fuel pump is not bad. If the fuel pressure is low, then the pump may be able to provide enough fuel for the initial start and run, but not enough to keep it running for any length of time. 

Just a thought-- I'm in no way saying that the pump is definitely bad. ..


----------



## wolverinejns (Oct 1, 2008)

Question...Does it run smoothly when u start it or do you have to continually pump accelerator to keep engine running? If u have to pump it then it could be air flow sensor. I had similar problem. Apparently when these sensors die, they carc it completely (so I was told at the time) but mine didn't. The hot-wire was still intact but it was out of whack enough to send incorrect signal to computer. (Out of curiousity) I finally figured it out by completely blocking the intake with my palm (directly at the sensor) and starting the engine. The engine ran smoothly whilst blocked and died soon as I allowed air to pass sensor.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Quadrillion (Aug 17, 2008)

*Back from the shop*

Just got it back from the shop. Took it to a place in Austin called the Z Clinic. They were experts and it didn't take long to find out that the oil pressure sensor was a problem. It, they said, was tied into the computer. They said it needed a new harness and it cost a few hundred. Could have been worse.


----------



## Quadrillion (Aug 17, 2008)

*By the way*

Thanks to all those who offered opinions. There were a few other problems, but it's running great now. The turbo kicks ass.


----------

